# firewire hd, oxford 911 - sbp2 unstable? [SOLVED]

## Massimo B.

Hello.

kernel gentoo-2.6.15-gentoo-r1 is running.

My iBook (FireWire (IEEE 1394): Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth/Pangea FireWire) is connected to a M9 Minipod firewire case (Oxford 911).

But after some working it becomes unstable.

Sometimes it continues just reconnecting, sometimes it crashes completely, so I have to reload the module and turn off/on the drive also to get it working again. I have one large luksCrypted aes 256bit Partition on it and mount /dev/mapper_dev_sda (should that be the cause?)

```
ieee1394: sbp2: Error reconnecting to SBP-2 device - reconnect failed

ieee1394: sbp2: Logged out of SBP-2 device

ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

ieee1394: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

ieee1394: sbp2: Error reconnecting to SBP-2 device - reconnect failed

ieee1394: sbp2: Logged out of SBP-2 device

ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

ieee1394: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

ieee1394: sbp2: Error reconnecting to SBP-2 device - reconnect failed

ieee1394: sbp2: Logged out of SBP-2 device

ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

ieee1394: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

ieee1394: sbp2: Error reconnecting to SBP-2 device - reconnect failed

ieee1394: sbp2: Logged out of SBP-2 device

ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

ieee1394: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

sd 2:0:0:0:

command: Write (10): 2a 00 00 01 d1 e8 00 00 10 00

ieee1394: sbp2: hpsb_node_write failed.

ieee1394: sbp2: Bus reset in progress - rejecting command

ieee1394: sbp2: reset requested

ieee1394: sbp2: Generating sbp2 fetch agent reset

ieee1394: sbp2: hpsb_node_write failed.

ieee1394: sbp2: Bus reset in progress - rejecting command

ieee1394: sbp2: reset requested

ieee1394: sbp2: Generating sbp2 fetch agent reset

ieee1394: sbp2: hpsb_node_write failed.

ieee1394: sbp2: Bus reset in progress - rejecting command

ieee1394: sbp2: reset requested

ieee1394: sbp2: Generating sbp2 fetch agent reset

ieee1394: sbp2: hpsb_node_write failed.

ieee1394: sbp2: Bus reset in progress - rejecting command

sd 2:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

sd 2:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x50000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 119272

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

printk: 7 messages suppressed.

Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block 24360084

lost page write due to I/O error on dm-1

Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block 24360085

lost page write due to I/O error on dm-1

Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block 24360086

lost page write due to I/O error on dm-1

Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block 24360087

lost page write due to I/O error on dm-1

Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block 24360088

lost page write due to I/O error on dm-1

Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block 24360089

lost page write due to I/O error on dm-1

Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block 24360090

lost page write due to I/O error on dm-1

Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block 24360091

lost page write due to I/O error on dm-1

Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block 24360092

lost page write due to I/O error on dm-1

Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block 24360093

lost page write due to I/O error on dm-1

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

ext3_abort called.

EXT3-fs error (device dm-1): ext3_journal_start_sb: Detected aborted journal

Remounting filesystem read-only

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

printk: 1079 messages suppressed.

Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block 528

lost page write due to I/O error on dm-1

automount[20847]: >> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/_dev_sda,

automount[20847]: >>        missing codepage or other error

automount[20847]: >>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

automount[20847]: >>        dmesg | tail  or so

automount[20847]: mount(generic): failed to mount /dev/mapper/_dev_sda (type ext3) on /mnt/misc/firewire

automount[20847]: failed to mount /mnt/misc/firewire
```

----------

## Massimo B.

The sbp2 mailinglist told me to buy a better cable. It wasn't only about the cable.

As far as I noticed, it's more stable to mount ext3 with data=writeback. Concerning my 600Mhz-G3 and the 256 bit aes-encryption, data=witeback makes more throughput because of less cpu load, maybe it's different with bigger cpus.

My firewire harddrive was mounted as data=journal before, which also apearently caused these dropouts.

short cable (0.3) data=journal: dropouts

short cable (0.3) data=writeback: no dopouts anymore

long cable  (2 m) data=... anyway dropouts

The dropouts sound as if the hard drive has a short power disconnect,, spins down a bit and restarts again.

----------

## Massimo B.

Did I have to grow that old to see my Firewire drive working?

Works fine today with New FireWire stack (still experimental on 2.6.27), instead of "stable"  :Confused:   branch.

----------

## Massimo B.

As of today (2.6.3 :Cool: , what is still unstable is working with the DVD writer connected to the hub inside the firewire case (Oxford 911).

Is is recognized fine after fresh boot, but disconnects after a while. Sometimes it works writing one DVD, sometimes it crashes while writing.

Hot-plugging does not work at all. Sometimes I get the writer detected when unloading the firewire modules and reload them again. But this of course also required to disconnect the firewire harddrive.

Unloading the firewire modules also sometimes blocks and does not return. Even kill -9 rmmod does not make it return...

I think about firmwware-upgrading the Oxford bridge. Is there any linux tool to do this?

----------

